

Creating a Provider-Agnostic Private Backplane Network in the Cloud - api
https://www.zerotier.com/blog/?p=176

======
superuser2
HN might be more interested in how/why this works than the installation
instructions.

~~~
api
Good point. I do have some docs up, like this:

[https://github.com/zerotier/ZeroTierOne/wiki/Multicast-
Algor...](https://github.com/zerotier/ZeroTierOne/wiki/Multicast-Algorithm-
Notes)

... but no RFC-level documentation yet.

